# Here's the Bill HB187



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Read this piece of garbage and tell me you will buy a fishing license in Utah!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://le.utah.gov/~2009/bills/hbillint/hb0187.htm

When the world takes a look at this bill, I can guarantee there will be an increase in tourism in Idaho, Montana and Wyoming. This is laughable. Utah legislature cannot be serious about this piece of anti-tourism goop.

Can you do it. Can you not buy a license in Utah? If this passes, I think that is our next move.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

So, let me see if I understand the gist of this. If you can float on it, (navigate), then you can fish it. But if you have to wade, you can't. Nothing prohibits a landowner from stretching a fence across a navigable waterway and if you mess with that fence, it's a class B misdemeanor. A landowner can also place navigation barriers in the water even if those barriers destroy the waterway as trout habitat.

No, I'm not reading this right...am I?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

And you can fish the Ogden River but is there is a house built before 2009 within 500 feet of the river, then you can't fish or float by it. That pretty much puts Ogden canyon off limits.
This is just bad legislation. I think their next step will be to try to COMPROMISE so that we will feel good getting a little more back.

400, 000 X 26.00 = $10, 400,000.00

It wont happen, but it would be sweet if we all just don't buy a Utah fishing license and buy all our gear on-line from out of state sources. If I was an outdoor retailer in Utah, I'd be mad as a hornet!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

These will be only rivers we can fish... What about waters on public lands, BLM, national forests etc. No tributaries are named, this is a crock of crap.

.45, even you should be up in arms about this. This makes things MUCH worse than before. Everything not listed will be illegal to to navigate or utilize from what I gather.

This makes me sick to my stomach. If this passes, I am seriously considering not buying a fishing license in Utah, even move to another state.

If you have not contacted your representatives, DO IT NOW.

*73-6a-202. Public waters available for recreational use.*
216 As authorized by Section 73-6a-201 , a person may engage in a recreational activity on
217 or in the following public waters:
218 (1) Bear River from the Idaho state line in Cache County to the Great Salt Lake in Box
219 Elder County;
220 (2) Little Bear River from the outlet of Porcupine Reservoir downstream to Highway
221 30;
222 (3) Logan River from Highway 30 upstream to the United States Forest Service
223 boundary line in Logan Canyon;
224 (4) Price River from the confluence with the White River and Lower Fish Creek
225 downstream to the State Road 10 bridge;
226 (5) Jordan River from Utah Lake to the Great Salt Lake;
227 (6) Duchesne River from the Highway 40 bridge in Myton upstream to the confluence
228 with the North Fork of the Duchesne River;
229 (7) Strawberry River from the confluence with the Duchesne River upstream to the
230 Strawberry Reservoir dam;
231 (8) Sevier River from the confluence with Asay Creek south of the Highway 89 bridge
232 downstream to Yuba Reservoir;
233 (9) Weber River from the confluence with the Gardners Fork in Summit County near
234 the United States National Forest Service Road 138 downstream to the confluence with the
235 Ogden River;
236 (10) Bear River from the Wyoming state line east of Woodruff downstream to the
237 Wyoming state line northeast of Sage Creek Junction;
238 (11) Bear River from the Wyoming state line upstream to the confluence with the East
239 Fork of the Bear River;
240 (12) Provo River from Utah Lake upstream to the Soapstone Guard Station off State
241 Road 150 in Wasatch County;
242 (13) Ogden River from the Pineview Reservoir dam to the Great Salt Lake;
243 (14) North Branch and South Branch of the South Fork of the Ogden River from
244 Pineview Reservoir upstream to Highway 39;

245 (15) North Branch and South Branch of the South Fork of the Ogden River from
246 Causey Reservoir dam downstream to county road 8700 East;
247 (16) Lower Sevier River from the Yuba dam downstream to Sevier Lake; and
248 (17) White River from the Colorado state line in Uintah County downstream to the
249 confluence with the Green River.
250 Section 8. Section 73-6a-203 is enacted to read:

Half of these waters that are listed won't even be able to be used because of the following clause

* (5) (a) A person may not fish:*
192 (a) in a public water:
193 (i) listed in Section 73-6a-202 ; and
194 (ii) located on or adjacent to property to which access is restricted; and
*195 (b) within 500 feet of a single family dwelling that is built before May 12, 2009,* and
196 qualifies for the residential exemption under Section 59-2-103 if the owner of the single family
197 dwelling posts a notice visible from the bed indicating the segment of public water in which
198 fishing is prohibited by this section.

Ogden canyon will be closed as well as many other waters.... 500 feet!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RnF said:


> These will be only rivers we can fish... What about waters on public lands, BLM, national forests etc. No tributaries are named, this is a crock of crap.
> 
> .45, even you should be up in arms about this. This makes things MUCH worse than before. Everything not listed will be illegal to to navigate or utilize from what I gather.
> 
> ...


Yes, it does make me sick to my stomach. One point of clarification, this statute cannot bar people from fishing in BLM or forest service land so those areas are still safe. Since the Feds own the land, only they have the power to post it and they won't. The river listings in the bill went to forest service boundaries.

A couple more things, the review committee specified comes mostly from agriculture and developers (5 of eight). Talk about the fox guarding the henhouse!

Sadly, through the use of these infuriating "exceptions", Boss Ferry has succeeded in writing a bill that effectively shuts us out of almost everywhere! Just as if Conatser itself were overruled. Trying to bar use on a river deemed by the Feds as navigable (as done by the multitude of exceptions listed in the bill) will be shot down in Federal court, but what an exorbitant waste of our tax dollars to litigate all of that!

We got our work cut out for us. When will there be a rally at the capitol?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> .45, even you should be up in arms about this. This makes things MUCH worse than before. Everything not listed will be illegal to to navigate or utilize from what I gather.


This change's *nothing* for me....it's no better nor worse... :|

I'm disappointed for you guy's though........... I thought you had somebody working on your side of the issue..?!?!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One final thing, it didn't settle the streambed/high water mark boundary question that was a legitimate issue regarding the Conatser ruling. What a joke!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Near as I can tell this bill is still in committee. The house rules committe which is chaired by Ben Ferry. Am I correct? Is there anybody on the senate side sponsoring this overthere.Our best chance would be to get it killed in committee I would think. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, Rep Fery is chair of the Rules commitee. If we get someone to cross him, they run the risk of not getting any of their bills through rules.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

The more I learn about this the more depressed I get :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> > .45, even you should be up in arms about this. This makes things MUCH worse than before. Everything not listed will be illegal to to navigate or utilize from what I gather.
> 
> 
> *This change's nothing for me....it's no better nor worse... :| *
> ...


Right there with you 45. What I'm getting from all the naysayers is that it takes away stuff like Ogden canyon or sets a precedent for more restrictions down the road. I've got to call a friend to talk about it some more but thats what it sounds like so far. Federal ground will still be open fishing so the part of the bill saying public water open for recreation is very misleading. :?


----------

